# Meat goat people and pet/Dairy people



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a rather dumb question but just wondering how other handle this kind of thing...

This is the situation-

I have 8 goats- a boar, two mix breed milk goats, two weather, and a few pygmy's... I do believe that all goats are eatable, however it is not the first thing I think of or tell people when I talk about goats... 

If I am talking to someone about Meat Goats that is what we are talking about eatable goats, but if I am talking to someone about pygmy's as pets or how cute they can be... eat them does not come into the conversation... or to someone about diary it will stay on the dairy aspects of goats... unless you are talking about weather and there place in this world and if they are not pet then they are eatable.. 

Well I know this person that no matter what type of goat you are talking about and no matter whom you or he is talking to has to talk about the fact they are all for eating and all will taste good..comments like when my pygmy baby was little during summer he made comments like oh she is just the right size for a hot dog bun... 

how do you deal with people like this- I asked this person to tone it down a bit tonight and got a 20 min lecture on how all animals are for us to eat even according to my Bible... ( not the Bible but my Bible) and how I just need to accept that... 

All I asked him to do was consider the conversation that is being had and what type of goat is being talked about and how they are being used.. and if it does not have anything to do with meat - please do not bring up the fact that all goats are for eating....

Needless to say I ticked him off...

He and I work with the 4H club in our area (He raises boar goats for meat- pretty easy to see) -- I have to give the guy credit he knows goats, he knows more then I do but I just get so tired of hearing how they can be eaten, and he says he gets tired of hearing me say how cute they are and how I baby them... But I know when and to whom to talk about babying them and when to talk about them being eaten..

How do you handle people like this? 

any ideas

Donna B


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I would just explain to him that different breeders breed different goats for different reasons... Just because he sells his for meat doesnt mean Im going to sell my show goats for meat or for you to sell your goats for meat. I breed for show, he breeds for meat, you breed for pets, milk, etc. Not everyone eats goats... However that is what regulates the price of goats. To each his own. Im pretty sure he has a few like us ll that will never be sold or eaten.... tell him thats how you feel about all of your goats. they are your pets. :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is true that goats were made to eat and get milk from.... I am one that doesn't see them all as food.... My does and my bucks are my babies.... When I have to sell some of my babies as meat....which are wethers or bucklings... because it is so hard for me to kill a doeling or doe for food.... but they to are meat goats...... go figure... Also what I cannot do is kill and eat.... a baby goat kid as some would consider veal in calves....I don't have the heart...and the meat is suppose to be the best ...the juiciest and the tenderest sweet meat.... 

When someone feels that way... about eating this eating that kind of attitude.... they have there own beliefs ...yes God made goat.... I believe that to....but the person shouldn't keep going on and on about it.... if you have told them.. to tone it down and he continues...if he is at your home.. I would ask him politely to leave or if you are at his place.. I would ...say I have to go.... Don't put up with anybody ...you are not comfortable around.... Just tell them that you respect there beliefs and opinions ... I see ...we differ in them.. so I rather not talk about it anymore.... and please respect mine..... 

IMO ...I don't think he knows all about goats....evidently ....he never had a goat love him yet.... because he cannot love.... I love my goaties.. :lovey: and not all are considered to me... as just meat.... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I would just say, "I respect that all animals are edible to you, but it makes me uncomfortable to think of my pet goats on the dinner table. Please don't talk like that, it really bothers me."


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Dreamchaser -- the guy is obviously just try to "get your goat." OMG, did I really say that!?! :laugh: If you ignore him or use DC's statement, he'll give up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would either ignor him OR what I do is "yes I hear they are very tasty and one day I hope that I can have a chance to try goat meat but I dont ever plan to have it be one of the kids we see here today" It usually stops them in their tracks :wink: 

I use the same wording every time -- they eventually realize it doenst get a rise out of me and they give up.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i highly doubt he was serious about the pygmy kid and being the right size for a hot dog bun, he was just pulling your leg. 


I eat goat and alot of goat people are appalled that i do so. I mean, i love my goats and i treat them great, but if i can't get a wether /buck sold to a home i think is acceptable, i will eat them.


but i'd try just using some communication on his level, humor. when he bringssomething up about the pygmies, jokingly say nah, there isn't nearly enough meat, i mean.. they aren't bred for meat


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

As my hubby always says "there's no point in arguing with stupid people". Try to explain that it upsets you & hopefully he can respect your wishes. After that, you may have to bite your tongue if you think the friendship is worth keeping. Try not to let it bother you--easier said than done, but maybe if he can't get a rise out of you, he may quit. Or try joke along with him & see what response you get. Best of luck, don't let it get to you...there are so many good things in the world to focus on instead of dwelling over the negatives


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

It sounds to me like he is a jerk, talking with a little intimidation to control ! When he is talking to you with that type of tone and attitude...
Why do you allow him to make you feel so uncomfortable ? Put him in his place! You can do it in a matter of fact way.
Some people you just can't laugh it off with... To me when he said thats what my Bible says, he was talking down to you!

You must be a real sweet girl. I probably would of lost it on him ! Mainly because I can't stand Intimidation to control.
Pray about it and ask the Lord to show you how is the best way to deal with it...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok......I have to add my 2 cents.....I catch heck all the time because all I have is wethers......I do not milk, I do not breed and I do not eat goat meat.......I have no issue with those who do, just not for me.......my boys are strickly pets, and I would have 100 wethers if I had the space and could afford to feed them! I just plain enjoy them and they make happy. I agree with others, this man is just trying to get a rise out of you and if you let him see that he is getting to you he will continue.......just bite your tongue and ignore him. When he sees that he is not getting a rise out of you he will shut up!

Hang in there, it is hard to deal with people like this!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Next time he says something like that just ask him how he would feel about eating his dog, cat, horse, etc. You have the same kind of relationship with your goats as many do with their dogs and cats. It is true that dogs and cats are not traditionally considered food animals here but they are in some parts of the world...which brings me to the conclusion that it became taboo to eat "pets" because of sentimental attachment to them...not because you "can't" eat them or they "don't taste good". 

And as to the whole bible argument--It does not say anywhere that I have found that "all animals are for eating". In fact, there are strict guidelines for which animals should and should not be eaten that a lot of people have come to ignore over the centuries. There are other ways for animals to serve people without directly being used for food, as dogs, cats, horses, etc. have gone to show.

And the bible certainly does not say we have permission to degrade any animal by joking around about its death.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All very good replies! Take your pick and stick to your guns.....I have had those that feel that my hobby isn't worth a word in any conversation, but I've also had those that ask "what good are they" these are the ones that I just smile and say "If you need to ask that question, then you wouldn't understand my answer"

Most will try and get a rise out of you, even if this guy raised dairy goats, he'd rile you by telling you that milking a pygmy isn't worth it.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

OH boy! Thank you all for your reply ... YES I agree whole heartily that he is TRYING TO GET MY GOAT! :laugh:

I am mad at myself for letting him get to me and that I said anything to him last night at all... It was a waste of my time and energy.. a screw up in my plan to be calm and not let people like that get to me this year.. at first when I asked him to tone it down I thought he would say okay.. but I WAS so wrong, I asked nicely- I said I know you believe every goat is for eating and I agree with that fact, but I do not like hearing how tasty mine would be when you know they are my pets... when the girls have market goats we talk about them as food, but our pets we do not talk like that at all about them, so I would like it you did not refer to any of my goats as food or other who have pet goats..

and then I got it.... he did not hear a thing I said....

*FunnyRiverFarm* said:



> Next time he says something like that just ask him how he would feel about eating his dog, cat, horse, etc. You have the same kind of relationship with your goats as many do with their dogs and cats. It is true that dogs and cats are not traditionally considered food animals here but they are in some parts of the world...


Could not use this one on him he brought it up him self and said he would if he had too...

*crowe* said


> To me when he said thats what my Bible says, he was talking down to you!


He was referring to the Bible as Mine not his- knowing that I am a Christian and go to church regularly...

I have to deal with him we work together in 4H...

The next time I see him I will just say I am sorry if I come across as harsh, I did not mean to cut down his way of thinking it was just breaking my heart and my girls every time he would make a comment about one of our pet goats being dinner...

and hopefully we can make it through the year with out anymore talks about it..

I Know now Know I knew a min after I opened my mouth last night I should have kept it closed and bit my tongue... onder:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

kritterkeeper said:


> Quote:
> Next time he says something like that just ask him how he would feel about eating his dog, cat, horse, etc. You have the same kind of relationship with your goats as many do with their dogs and cats. It is true that dogs and cats are not traditionally considered food animals here but they are in some parts of the world...
> 
> Could not use this one on him he brought it up him self and said he would if he had too...


Of course he would if he HAD TO...most people would...the real question is would he CHOOSE TO if he didn't have to.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

One more thing that bothers me is the bible bit. I am a christian, and what he said was taken out of context. The text about all animals being clean, is actually like a parable (it was a vision or dream).

Here is the text: (in Acts Chapter 10)

Peter's Vision 
9About noon the following day as they were on their journey and approaching the city, Peter went up on the roof to pray. 10He became hungry and wanted something to eat, and while the meal was being prepared, he fell into a trance. 11He saw heaven opened and something like a large sheet being let down to earth by its four corners. 12It contained all kinds of four-footed animals, as well as reptiles of the earth and birds of the air. 13Then a voice told him, "Get up, Peter. Kill and eat." 
14"Surely not, Lord!" Peter replied. "I have never eaten anything impure or unclean."

15The voice spoke to him a second time, "Do not call anything impure that God has made clean."

16This happened three times, and immediately the sheet was taken back to heaven.

17While Peter was wondering about the meaning of the vision, the men sent by Cornelius found out where Simon's house was and stopped at the gate. 18They called out, asking if Simon who was known as Peter was staying there.

19While Peter was still thinking about the vision, the Spirit said to him, "Simon, three[a] men are looking for you. 20So get up and go downstairs. Do not hesitate to go with them, for I have sent them."

21Peter went down and said to the men, "I'm the one you're looking for. Why have you come?"

22The men replied, "We have come from Cornelius the centurion. He is a righteous and God-fearing man, who is respected by all the Jewish people. A holy angel told him to have you come to his house so that he could hear what you have to say." 23Then Peter invited the men into the house to be his guests.

If you read on, it is actually meaning people (there was great segregation of peoples):

Peter at Cornelius' House 
The next day Peter started out with them, and some of the brothers from Joppa went along. 24The following day he arrived in Caesarea. Cornelius was expecting them and had called together his relatives and close friends. 25As Peter entered the house, Cornelius met him and fell at his feet in reverence. 26But Peter made him get up. "Stand up," he said, "I am only a man myself." 
27Talking with him, Peter went inside and found a large gathering of people. 28He said to them: "You are well aware that it is against our law for a Jew to associate with a Gentile or visit him. But God has shown me that I should not call any man impure or unclean. 29So when I was sent for, I came without raising any objection. May I ask why you sent for me?"

30Cornelius answered: "Four days ago I was in my house praying at this hour, at three in the afternoon. Suddenly a man in shining clothes stood before me 31and said, 'Cornelius, God has heard your prayer and remembered your gifts to the poor. 32Send to Joppa for Simon who is called Peter. He is a guest in the home of Simon the tanner, who lives by the sea.' 33So I sent for you immediately, and it was good of you to come. Now we are all here in the presence of God to listen to everything the Lord has commanded you to tell us."

34Then Peter began to speak: "I now realize how true it is that God does not show favoritism 35but accepts men from every nation who fear him and do what is right. 36You know the message God sent to the people of Israel, telling the good news of peace through Jesus Christ, who is Lord of all. 37You know what has happened throughout Judea, beginning in Galilee after the baptism that John preached- 38how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and power, and how he went around doing good and healing all who were under the power of the devil, because God was with him.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

> One more thing that bothers me is the bible bit. I am a christian, and what he said was taken out of context. The text about all animals being clean, is actually like a parable (it was a vision or dream).


He know what is in the bible but he makes it fit what he wants to say at the time not what it really says..

Donna


----------

